

Help: I cannot access my old HN account - opseven

Hi all,<p>I would appreciate any help I could get. I couldn&#x27;t find anyway to contact the admins of HN.<p>I forgot the password of my old account &quot;kseven&quot; on HN. I tried to use the recover password functionality, however it doesn&#x27;t send out any emails (I also checked spams).<p>Anything you recommend I should do?<p>Thanks!
======
ColinWright
info@ycombinator.com

~~~
opseven
Thanks Colin. Fortunately I remembered the login creds of my old account.

